# How to remove paint from brick



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

I had surprisingly good resultsd with a cheap pressure washer.

This worked for SOME paint spills but not for others.

Worth a try.


----------



## beezee3 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Pressure washer*

Hi,

Thanks. You know, I didn't even think of that. I have a little steam pressure washer. Maybe I should try that. Maybe pour some paint remover on the paint, and use the pressure washer to do a deep soak, high pressured, HOT rinse...

Thanks again.
James


----------

